# Using Progesterone IBSA



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wondering if you can help,  we have been asked to be in a trial for subcutaneous Progesterone (IBSA) rather than the Crinone Gel.  Don't know if you can give us any facts about the drugs and how well they might work.  I realize this is what the study is for, but just not sure what to do.

Suzia


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Suzia,

Sorry don't know anything about this trial   This is a new route of administration in relation to fertility treatment I can only assume they are thinking it may provide a better steady level of progesterone in the body compared to the gel (and will be easier and less painful than using the IM gestone). Generally speaking though subcutaneous route of administration is a perfectly safe and effective route for drug administration. Make sure the clinic give you all the background info on the trial protocol and speak to them to help you decide if ti's something that will be suitbake for you.

All the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------

